# May IAP smock group buy - CLOSED!!!



## ericw95

UPDATE 7/19/2007 - Just got home from work and guess what was on my doorstep.  They will be personalized this weekend and next week and shipped as personalized.

UPDATE 7/3/2007 - Informed today that I should have smocks in my hand within 2 weeks.  Then they will be personalized and shipped.
UPDATE 6/6/2007 - I was just notified that the tan fabric is on backorder until mid July which means we wouldn't see smocks until sometime in August.  I was thinking of going with a gray since I don't think everyone wants to wait.  

If anyone has any questions or concerns about this please post it or email me directly.  I would like to finalize this by 1:30 pm Thursday so we can get our order moving forward.

[blue]**** CLOSED - -  WOW - Tremendous response - I will keep you posted on the status of the order in a few weeks ****

IT'S BACK!!!  

Turning smock is made of breathable nylon with black mesh under the arms for improved ventilation. Smock is short sleeved but on me it is more like 3/4.  The front has a full length zipper for added convenience. Never lose those small items in the chips again! Keep them out of the way but at your fingertips in the two open hip pockets in the rear. The breast pocket with flap incorporates a pencil/pen hole. IAP logo on solid tan. Sizes S, M, L, XL, and XXL $35. 3XL is $38.  Larger sizes available for an additional cost. 

Your name can be added for $5 to any smock.

Price includes US shipping. Shipping outside the US will be an additional $5.

Any remaining money collected will be donated back to IAP.

If interested, please email me your size and mailing address.

NOTE: All Smocks are designed large to fit over existing clothing. For example if you order a "Large" sized smock, it is actually "XL" in size so it will fit you comfortably. (same one offered by AAW)

The normal size conversions are as follows small is 34-36, med is 38-40, large is 42-44, ex-large is 46-48 and 2xl is 50-52.

Based on size conversions, neck size should be as follows 15-15.5 small, 16-16.5 med, large 17-17.5, xl 18-18.5, xxl 19-19.5

NOTE: Smock will be TAN not blue as pictured.  Picture of tan smock can be seen in Feb Smock buy thread.






Thanks
Eric

NOTE: 
Group buy will be open until May 31st.  After May 31st, I will send everyone a request for payment through Paypal.

<s>I will not have access to email or internet for the next week and will return all messages when I am back in the country.</s>
I am back in the country and now need to get through everyone's email.  As soon as I get through everyone's email I will post the orders that I have for verification.

Last order took 5-6 weeks once the order was placed so I would not expect to send smocks out until after the July 4th holiday.


Please confirm your name is correct including Capitalization.
*Member =&gt; Name as it will appear on the smock  Payment status*</u>

elkriverdennis	Dennis	Paid
Jody Sebring	Jody Sebring	Paid
angboy	Angela	Paid
Barb03	Barb	Paid
bob393	Bob	Paid
Bradbn4	Bradbn4	Paid
cutterwoodjoe	Joe	Paid
Darley	Serge Delagnes	Paid
dbriski	David	Paid
DCBluesman	Lou	Paid
donwae	DON	Paid
Draken	James Gillespie, Jr.	Paid
edman2	Pike's Pens	Paid
erock2k6	Eric	Paid
Geo in Winnipeg	George McMath	Paid
GoodTurns	Jon	Paid
Grizzlyss	Sheldon Stotz	Paid
hct4all	Rick	Paid
HotJoe	Mike	Paid
Jerryconn	Jerry	Paid
Jim in Oakville	Jim Shaver	Paid
johnkepka	JOHN	Paid
KenV		Paid
kevin_f	Kevin	Paid
Lynn Livingston	Lynn	Paid
masterdcraft	David	Paid
mdburn_em 	Mark	Paid
mike_l	Michael	Paid
ozne69	ENZO	Paid
PenTurnerJohn	PenTurnerJohn	Paid
PenWorks	Penchetta	Paid
polarbear1	Rick	Paid
rcarman	Bob	Paid
rickbw	Rick	Paid
Rojo22	Robert Johnson	Paid
Rojo22	Jerry Johnson	Paid
sam4msu	Sam Weissel	Paid
sfines	Steve Fines	Paid
TBone	Tbone	Paid
TexasJohn	Texas John	Paid
TheHeretic	Dean	Paid
Thumbs	Bob	Paid
Thumbs	Paula	Paid
tnhickoryknot	Allen	Paid
TonyHamm	Tony	Paid
Ukpenmaker	Andrew	Paid
Woodlvr	Mike	Paid



*No name*</u>
byounghusband		Paid
EdwardS		Paid
jkoehler		Paid
Leather Man		Paid
lenzer		Paid
Pompeyite		Paid
Sylvanite		Paid
woodman928		Paid


----------



## Randy_

This will save you having to go through 8 pages of the previous thread to see what these things look like.




I would be interested in seeing a picture of one of these smocks on a human body to see how they fit.  And I wonder about the fit around the neck??  Seems like a high collar with elastic would be terrific.  I wonder if someone who has actually worn one of these smocks could comment on the neck fit......I, too, hate chips down my neck more than any other problem.


----------



## ericw95

Thanks Randy.

I have a rather big neck and it is snug but not uncomfortable.  The back of the collar is elastic which is nice.  The smock itself is loose.


----------



## TexasJohn

Hi Eric - Thanks for doing this buy again.  The last one I got was a bit tight so I would like a size XXL this time.  Also, if you could have the name "Texas John" put on this one I would appreciate it.  Please let me know your pleasure for method of payment and I  will take care of it as soon as I hear from you.  Thanks again - Texas John


----------



## JimGo

Randy,
I have one, and wore it the other day for the first time.  I couldn't quite understand what all the fuss was about having one, but with everyone saying "me too", and with Eric's generous offer to work out a trade last time, I had to take him up on the offer.  MAN, was I sorry I hadn't used one before!  For me, having a smock is fantastic because it allows me to take off a good portion of my outer layer of clothing (my gut isn't TOO big yet, so it (the smock, not my gut) still hangs down to my upper thighs) before I go into the house (read: before I track Cocobolo dust and other stuff onto the floor where my 16 month old son is crawling around) without upsetting my neighbors (I live in a townhouse community, so stripping down outside really isn't an option - plus see my previous comment about my gut!).  Sorry - no pics of me in the smock, but I'll see if I can't remedy that over the weekend unless someone else beats me to it (again, see my previous comment - anyone else is welcome to post a pic of themselves!!!).  

Any way, while I had on, I had the zipper all the way up to the top.  I have 46 to 48" shoulders, and about a 17" neck.  Eric sent me a Large, and it fit very comfortably, even with the zipper all the way up.  And the best part about the zipper, as you can imagine, was that I didn't have to worry about shavings flying into my shirt!

Eric, if you are crazy enough to run ANOTHER group buy some time later in the year, I'd LOVE a long-sleeve version as well.  That would be great in the winter, and for when I'm working with stinkier/more potentially hazardous stuff.  But I'm looking forward to taking advantage of this short-sleeve version all summer!


----------



## edman2

Thanks for doing this again. I've been waiting for the chance to get another one. Email sent.
By-the-way, for those who wonder about size, I bought the XXL and it fits fine. I have about a 20 neck size and it is snug but not uncomfortable. I decided to get another one because I wanted one for routine work and one for when company comes! (or shows whichever comes first).[]


----------



## tonyhamm

Eric,

Thanks for running this group buy again.  I missed out last time but have sent you an email for this time.


----------



## jkoehler

sounds like one would be silly not to get one.
do you accept PayPal for payment?
please send how you would liek payment and i will get it to you ASAP.


----------



## Pompeyite

Hi Eric,
Thanks for doing another smock buy for those of us that missed the last one.
I would like an XL sized smock please, will it be any problem that I live in the UK please.
I have sent an email with address details as requested thanks.
Thanks again for your effort.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg

Hi Eric, I would like another one as well. Thanks for doing this again. Email sent.


----------



## bradbn4

Drat - got to stop comming to this website - keep finding good stuff I want - and need - will be sending ya an e-mail message and all - is the IAP logo included? Scratch that- re-read the post and it is.

Bradbn4 having fun in colorado


----------



## Darley

Eric do the IAP logo will be above the pocket and the name on the rigth side? If yes I would like one in XXL with my name, when back send paypal info, Thanks


----------



## Jerryconn

Eric,

Email sent 
XXL with "Jerry" on it 

Thanks for putting this together


----------



## GoodTurns

I know what I'm getting for Father's Day!

2XL with "Jon" on the right ("GoodTurns" no space, under name if possible, or, even better, my logo, please let me know).

Can I choose a font for the name or is it standardized?  If I can pick, CURLZ is preferred.

Thanks for doing this, I was looking at a similar one with no logos or name for $40!

Jon


----------



## Rojo22

Eric

Would love to order one of these in XL size and one in 2XL size.  If you could send me an email about the group buy I would appreciate it. I would like to send you the information about names as well in an email.

Robert


----------



## tnhickoryknot

Eric, I would like an XXL with the name ALLEN on it. Please send paypal info.


----------



## UKpenmaker

Looks like these are to good to miss, will send you a PM Eric. Cheers


----------



## rickbw

Eric,

PM sent

THX


----------



## MDWine

awwwwwwww... no more HOT PINK????  Drat, William will be very disappointed... []


----------



## PenWorks

I will take a XL with "Penchetta" embrodiered on it.  PM being sent. Thank you


----------



## bob393

Got to get it too, I'll email ya.


----------



## Woodlvr

I guess that I have dragged my feet long enough. I will PM my order also. This is getting habit forming and can be dangerous if SWMBO finds out.[}] 
Mike


----------



## Sylvanite

I sent a pm requesting size M smock (based on chest and neck sizes), although I usually wear a size L shirt.  If one is on the border between M and L, which size would you recommend?

Regards,
Eric


----------



## byounghusband

Eric,
PM sent.

Thanks!![][]


----------



## Leather Man

Hi Eric,
Thanks for this opportunity again.
PM sent.
Thanks
Ben


----------



## Jim in Oakville

Email sent.[]


----------



## johnkepka

Sent email for order.
Thanks


----------



## mike_l

I'll take one also.  Size L.
Email sent.
My wife is going to love giving this to me for Father's Day! []

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## ericw95

Everyone who emailed me questions should have received a response by now.  Anyone that emailed me their size, should see your name listed in the first post confirming that I have an order for you.

Thanks everyone for your understanding letting me dig out of all the emails.


----------



## TexasJohn

Eric - The information you have (name) on the list is correct.  This is just a confirmation.  Thanks again for doing this.  Texas John


----------



## Rojo22

Eric

Just to confirm both names are correct on the list!  Thanks again for doing all this work for us to look spiffy in the shop!

Robert


----------



## hct4all

Eric,

I sent a PM.  1 xl with Rick on it.

Thank you,

Rick


----------



## ericw95

Rick - received and posted on first post


----------



## edman2

Spelling and caps are correct.
Freddie


----------



## tnhickoryknot

Eric,
Everything looks great.


----------



## ericw95

Less than a week remaining if you are interested.


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by ericw95_
> <br />
> The normal size conversions are as follows small is 34-36, med is 38-40, large is 42-44, ex-large is 46-48 and 2xl is 50-52.
> 
> Based on size conversions, neck size should be as follows 15-15.5 small, 16-16.5 med, large 17-17.5, xl 18-18.5, xxl 19-19.5



What are the size conversions for women? [][]


----------



## Snazzypens

Ang I bought one of these from the last bulk buy and they fit woman well. Like I am a large woman but it great to work in
Toni


----------



## ericw95

Ang - email sent.

To others, feel free to email and I will try to help you find the right size.


----------



## ericw95

Payment request sent out to all smock orders to date


----------



## bradbn4

Received -email - paid.

bradbn4 - - having fun in Colorado


----------



## PenTurnerJohn

Eric,

Wow!  I have been gone and just started reading all the posts on this smock order.  I almost missed it.  Yes, please put me down for an XL size with the name:  PenTurnerJohn 

Thanks.  Please email me with payment instructions.

Thanks,


----------



## Jim in Oakville

Payment sent..

Thanks Eric!![]


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg

Payment sent.
Thanks for doing this Eric


----------



## jkoehler

payment sent.
i know what i am getting for fathers day.


----------



## bob393

Payment sent!

Thanks Eric!


----------



## PenTurnerJohn

Eric,
Payment sent.  Thanks for handling all the many details for this order.


----------



## ericw95

Original post has been updated with orders as of 5:00 pm CT Tuesday and the status of payments.  If you have paid, and it is not reflected, please let me know so we can find out why your payment is not reflected.


----------



## rcarman

Thanks Eric I am in on this one.  email sent


----------



## American_and_Proud

Hey that's MY Smock! lol Love it Love it ![] The embroidery work is Excellent too. The fit is loose and comfortable the necks are tight but the stretch material keeps it from choking you and keeps the chips out! well worth it. I'd like one that was Long sleeved next. Get the summer short sleeve one NOW you won't regret it![]





> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />This will save you having to go through 8 pages of the previous thread to see what these things look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be interested in seeing a picture of one of these smocks on a human body to see how they fit.  And I wonder about the fit around the neck??  Seems like a high collar with elastic would be terrific.  I wonder if someone who has actually worn one of these smocks could comment on the neck fit......I, too, hate chips down my neck more than any other problem.


<b></b>


----------



## polarbear1

I will take a 2XL with my name if it's not too late. tell me where to send the PM


----------



## KenV

Late but beating the deadline -- PM me with the payment details and money will be on the way.  I need the 2XL size.  Thanks for doing this.


----------



## dbriski

I will join in on this. I need a M with my name.  Can you put David on one line and Briski Business under it?  PM me for verification and Payment detail.


----------



## sfines

I'd like an XXL with Steven Fines as the name.


----------



## ericw95

Original post updated with orders and payments as of 6:30 pm CT


----------



## Pompeyite

Hi Eric,
Payment sent today thanks.[]  Sorry for the delay, Peypal took for ever to verify my new account, and have only today notified me of the verification, it took two weeks to go through here, we must be still being driven by steam here in the UK.[:0][xx(]
Thanks for spending all this time and effort to help us all with this purchase, I for one am very grateful for all your help.
Thanks and sorry for the delay again.[8D]


----------



## kevin_f

Eric, you should have gotten my paypal payment last night.  Let me know if you didn't


----------



## ericw95

Payments and orders updated as of 5:30 pm CT


----------



## Grizzlyss

Hello Eric,
The money is on the way, sorry I didn't send it sooner, but the wife has been working me like a dog, with no time off for good behavior, then again she says that my behavior is always bad. LOL. Thak you for your time and effort in holding this smock buy once again.
Sincerely,

Sheldon


----------



## TheHeretic

OK send me one as well.   I would like a Large.   And, I would like Dean imprinted on it as well.   

Send me a paypal address and I will get the money out. 

Dean
Columbus OH


----------



## EdwardS

Hello Eric, Could I also be put on the list for a large, no name? Let me know your paypal information and I'll make a payment. 
Thanks,
Edward


----------



## lenzer

I would be interested in buying a large smock. I just joined today and this is the last day to purchase. I can use PayPal or have Citibank send a cashiers check. If it is too late, perhaps there will be a group buy in the near future.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## ericw95

Bill and EdwardS email sent with paypal info.

Payment received.


----------



## Jody Sebring

Eric,

If it's not too late, put me down for a 4X, with my name (Jody Sebring) on it.

I'll pay you tonight with PayPal.  I'm at work now, or I'd do it right now.

Thanks

Jody


----------



## woodman928

Eric put me down for a 3X no mame. Will pay when I recive paypal info from you.
Thanks 
Jay


----------



## ericw95

Jody and Jay - emails sent.


----------



## ericw95

Ladies and gentlemen,
  I was just notified that the tan fabric is on backorder until mid July which means we wouldn't see smocks until sometime in August.  I was thinking of going with a gray since I don't think everyone wants to wait.  

If anyone has any questions or concerns about this please post it or email me directly.  I would like to finalize this by 1:30 pm Thursday so we can get our order moving forward.


----------



## edman2

Eric,
Gray works for me. Goes with my hair!


----------



## Draken

Gray is better than tan, so I say go for it, unless the blue is available!


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg

Gray or blue is fine with me. I already have a tan one from the last buy [] so I wouldn't mind a different colour.


----------



## Rojo22

Any color is fine with me!!!!


----------



## woodman928

I just want to keep the chips out of my shorts so I dont care what color it is.[][][][][}]


----------



## Jerryconn

Blue would be better than gray but I will go with the majority.


----------



## TBone

> _Originally posted by Jerryconn_
> <br />Blue would be better than gray but I will go with the majority.



What he said  [8D][]


----------



## UKpenmaker

Either way for me Eric[]


----------



## DCBluesman

Seeing as I'm color-blind, just tell me whatever color you want me to think it is. [8D]


----------



## Jerryconn

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Seeing as I'm color-blind, just tell me whatever color you want me to think it is. [8D]



Damn Lou!  color-blind, CRS disease, BBQ challenged... all I can say is I feel fer ya! [][}]


----------



## Darley

1 Sleeve Grey, 1 Sleeve Blue, Blue and Grey diamons for the torso[][][}]


----------



## ericw95

Serge - we are woodturners not jockeys.  

Everyone - I will check on a blue or maybe slate which is both.


----------



## Chuck Key

> _Originally posted by ericw95_
> <br />Ladies and gentlemen,
> I was thinking of going with a gray since I don't think everyone wants to wait.
> 
> If anyone has any questions or concerns about this please post it or email me directly.  I would like to finalize this by 1:30 pm Thursday so we can get our order moving forward.



Didn't respond to the tan color but would be interested in gray, Large with the name John.  Let me know if this is possible.

Chuckie


----------



## Darley

<br />


edit :   you see no diamons[]


----------



## Chuck Key

Serge, what big eyes you have[)]


----------



## Woodlvr

What about those ears?[]


----------



## PenTurnerJohn

Eric,

I'd prefer blue over the slate; and slate over the grey.

Thanks for your work on this,


----------



## tnhickoryknot

Any color is fine with me


----------



## TexasJohn

Blue wood be great for me - I wore it for twenty years in the Air Force - it is my favorite color.  If that is not available, any color, except for pink, would be acceptable.  I hope you guys that said "any color" end up with pink ones.  I want to see a photo of all of you at your Jets with pink smocks on.  LOL  []  Texas John


----------



## TexasJohn

Blue wood be great for me - I wore it for twenty years in the Air Force - it is my favorite color.  If that is not available, any color, except for pink, would be acceptable.  I hope you guys that said "any color" end up with pink ones.  I want to see a photo of all of you at your Jets with pink smocks on.  LOL  []  Texas John


----------



## DCBluesman

They'll all be pink to me, John! [8D]


----------



## Draken

Hey, MDWine could get a pink one to go with his pink tool handle! [][}]


----------



## TheHeretic

Gray would be fine with me.

Dean
Columbus OH


----------



## elkriverdennis

Any color is fine with me.


----------



## Pompeyite

Hi Eric,
Gray, Blue or anything but PINK [:0] please will do thanks for your efforts.[][:X][:X]


----------



## tonyhamm

Gray or blue is fine with me.


----------



## Grizzlyss

Blue would be great for me, just not navy blue, too darn hot in the sun. LOL

Sheldon


----------



## ericw95

OK - I'll be confirming a blue color that will not take away from our logo i.e. royal blue is out as is sapphire blue.


----------



## Darley

Fine with me if the IAP logo stand out of the colour


----------



## Woodlvr

Has anyone heard what color we are getting yet?? 

Mike


----------



## ericw95

Dusty blue is the color


----------



## Jerryconn

Cool! thanks for all your work on this Eric!


----------



## Woodlvr

Cool Thanks Eric!!!!![]


----------



## Pompeyite

> _Originally posted by ericw95_
> <br />Dusty blue is the color


Sorry to be a bore, but can anyone help with a link so that we can see what Dusty Blue looks like please?[]
Due to me being a colour blind Brit.[:I]


----------



## ericw95

Each fabric manufacturer has different names for their colors so I don't have a link to it.  It was described to me as a steel blue, or a blue with a little grey thrown in, or what others might think of a slate blue.

Sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------



## Darley

> _Originally posted by Pompeyite_
> Due to me being a colour blind Brit.[:I]



This is funny[] please don't take this as an offence but why do you want to know the colour when you're colour blind[?][?][] Eric send him a pink one like that Pompeyite will see it as green[}][}][][]


----------



## Pompeyite

> _Originally posted by ericw95_
> <br />
> Sorry I can't be more helpful.


Thanks for trying anyway Eric, wifey thinks she knows what colour it might be thanks. As long as the logo is visible it will do nicely thanks matey.
And SERGE, no offence taken,[:0] it had to be a "DIGGER" to do the "POM BASHING" eh?[][}][:I][)] I really asked for that side swipe didn't I?[B)] For the record though I can see colours but have difficulty differentiating between some. I will stop digging now before I fall into this hole I am making for myself.[][]


----------



## gketell

Red Green or Blue Yellow?

G "Red Green deficient" K


----------



## Pompeyite

> _Originally posted by gketell_
> <br />Red Green or Blue Yellow?
> 
> G "Red Green deficient" K


Greg, "Red Green & Brown" unfortunately, but this also effects all other colours to a smaller extent.[] No Hope eh? []


----------



## GoodTurns

isn't whatever color we get going to be DUSTY something?


----------



## gketell

Red+green=brown so I completely understand where you are coming from.  Blue yellow would be perfect for you/me but how often do you see "perfect" blue or yellow?  Red + blue=all our purples are off.  Yellow + Red = all oranges...

It makes for an interesting time picking clothes, doesn't it?

GK


----------



## Draken

Any updates on a shipping time frame for these smocks?  I know it was delayed due to switching the fabric color, so I was curious what the new timeline is.


----------



## sfines

any update


----------



## Jim in Oakville

> _Originally posted by GoodTurns_
> <br />isn't whatever color we get going to be DUSTY something?



That is the best answer I have read yet...Yes, you know it![]


----------



## edman2

Update was recently edited into the first post.


----------



## Woodlvr

Any new updates on our smocks? I am getting excited to not have to undress to clean off the shavings.[]

Mike


----------



## ericw95

UPDATE 7/19/2007 - Just got home from work and guess what was on my doorstep.  They will be personalized this weekend and next week and shipped as personalized.[/


----------



## Jerryconn

Eric,
 Just curious if you had a update on this?
Thanks


----------



## ericw95

Everyone should have received an email when I generated the postage from Paypal last night.[?]  You will be happy to know that the pink smocks with purple lettering shipped today so those in the states should have it by this weekend.  Outside the US slightly longer.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg

I didn't receive an email yet. Do you generate the Canadian postage separately?


----------



## ericw95

Thanks George.  International folks would not have received an email.  Paypal bulk mailing doesn't do international and I was too tired to go to the USPS site to do international postage.  I wish I had because I had to write every intrnational address 3 times because the PO has a new form that I was to use and filled out but the system wanted the old form.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg

No problem Eric, thanks for the reply.


----------



## masterdcraft

Eric,

I did not receive an email, thank you


----------



## woodman928

I did not recive anything either []
Jay


----------



## ericw95

Looks like Paypal didn't get the email out last night but rest assured that every smock went to the post office today.


----------



## Rojo22

If we paid by money order should we have received an email?  If not, no big deal, I will check the mailbox every 5 minutes...LOL....cannot wait to see them!!


----------



## donwae

Eric, just to let you know, I received my smack today. Thanks again,
Don


----------



## donwae

I meant SMOCK!  I know there are some real wise guys on this site that are going to have fun with that.
Don


----------



## mewell

Darn - And I thought there was someone else that got a daily smack upside the head [][}][]


----------



## GoodTurns

got my smock [][][]!  ManyThanks for running this!


----------



## masterdcraft

I got mine today (SMOCK- THAT IS)

thks


----------



## cutterwoodjoe

I got mine today too Thanx Eric it looks great


----------



## ericw95

Rob - don't think emails made it out but you should have your's and your dad's tomorrow or Saturday.

ALL - Smacks er Smocks should be washed in COLD water and hung to dry.

To those interested in the next smock buy, we WILL offer a short sleeve ($35) again AND a long sleeve smock ($50).  I will open the buy around Labor Day (early September) and close it mid September so everyone can have it in hand for Christmas (for some your spouse's hand for a gift to you from them or your kids)


----------



## DCBluesman

Received in perfect condition.  Please thank your lady for the beautiful embroidery work!


----------



## TheHeretic

I received mine today.   They are great.  And I went right out and used it.   I do like them and hopefully I will be able to get the long one later.   

Thanks for doing this for us.   

Now if he only spelled my name right......  KIDDING!!!! 

I do love it.


Dean
Columbus OH


----------



## PenTurnerJohn

Thanks, Eric, for a job well done.  My smock arrived today in good condition.


----------



## bob393

Eric;

Just wanted to let you know, I received my smack today.
It's even better than I expected! 
And the embroidery is perfect.

Thanks


----------



## edman2

Got mine today. Thanks Eric.


----------



## Thumbs

Thank you, Eric.  Got mine today, too.  Will the long sleeved smocks be the same color or will we be able to get them in the tan?


----------



## rcarman

Got mine today.  Thanks Eric.  My large is a tad tight at the collar for my 161/2 neck but usable.  Good job on the embroidery.


----------



## tonyhamm

Got mine yesterday. Thanks Eric. []


----------



## bradbn4

Thanks - have a nice "tent" - ok - I ordered it a bit on the large size.  Thanks for the work, the logo is quite nice - and I hope to change the color to "dusty" something.

Bradbn4 - having fun here in Colorado


----------



## Lathemaster

Thanks Eric mine arrive yesterday

Do like the blue - since I already have a Tan long sleeve smock 
from Lee Valley

Again Thanks for driving this

Cheers
Mike


----------



## ericw95

Thumbs et al - My thoughts on color going forward would be stay with the dusty blue for the short sleeve and use the tan for the long sleeve.


----------



## Woodlvr

Mine arrived last nite also.  Thanks for your time and hard work.[]

Mike


----------



## barb03

Got mine yesterday.  Thank you for your hard work and your time.  

Barb


----------



## Jerryconn

Eric,
Got mine yesterday,  Thanks for putting this together and all the work you put into it.


----------



## TexasJohn

Eric - Got my SMUK yesterday.  Really  nice and I appreciate all your hard work on this. Texas John  P.S.  I didn't want Don to feel all alone out there


----------



## Rojo22

Received mine today...WOOHOO...now at least I will LOOK like I know what I am doing....


----------



## Thumbs

Thanks, Eric!  Now I just have to talk the BOSS(SWMBO)into letting me get the Long sleeved one, too![}]


----------



## Draken

Received mine yesterday, looks great.  Was a bit surprised that my name was put on two lines, was there a character limit per line?  At 20 characters, my name is a tad long.  I really like the blue color and the custom work is top notch.

Thanks for running this!


----------



## TBone

Got mine today Eric, thanks for doing this.


----------



## polarbear1

I didn't get mine ;-(


----------



## woodman928

Got mine.  NIIIIICCCCCE [][][]


----------



## mike_l

Got mine Thursday evening just in time to use it. I was the demonstrator at my local AAW club that evening.

Thanks, and what good timing too!

Cheers, 
Mike


----------



## hct4all

I got mine too.  Very nice.  I paraded around for the wife.  I did't do much for her though[xx(]  Great Job.

Thank you!

Rick


----------



## tnhickoryknot

Got mine, very nice. I look forward to using it.  Thank you Eric for all your work on this.


----------



## polarbear1

What the heck did Jesse James rob the train headed to California?  It made it up to Utah last Thursday or Friday and still not to me?  Maybe the mule got sick and they had to wait to ship in another ? []


----------



## Darley

> _Originally posted by polarbear1_
> <br />What the heck did Jesse James rob the train headed to California?  It made it up to Utah last Thursday or Friday and still not to me?  Maybe the mule got sick and they had to wait to ship in another ? []



Rick not at all the Mule did a detour to deliver my Smock before yours, I took the liberty to call the mule on her cell phone sorry for the trouble[].

Eric love the Smock very nice embroiderie work


----------



## byounghusband

Got mine on Saturday.  Very nice.  My wife said I looked like a Doctor.  Now my turning attire matches my handwriting.  Let the money roll in, right?? []

Thanks Eric for heading this group buy!!! [][]  I know it was a BIG order.


----------



## Pompeyite

Hi Eric,
My "GIFT" arrived today thanks, all safe and sound. It is great and will soon be very "Dusty".
Are you sure that you charged me enough for postage, as it cost you $11 to send it? If not please send a pay pal invoice for the difference. I will gladly forward the difference.
Thanks for all your hard work on this buy, I could not have gotten a smock like this in the UK thats for sure.Thanks again.


----------



## Jim in Oakville

Hi Eric,

I got mine today, THANK YOU VERY MUCH, I love this smock!!

Thanks to your wife for the embroidery, it's excellent!!!

WOW, Thank You!  [][][][][]


----------



## UKpenmaker

Just received mine today Eric, very pleased, Many thanks for all your hard work.[]


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg

I got mine today Eric. Thank your wife for the top notch embroidery.


----------



## Grizzlyss

Hi Eric,
I received my smock on Wednesday when I got back to town, so it could have been even earlier. Thanks for holding this buy, I Really like the smock and so does the wife, it will work great I am sure. Also please thank your wife for the great embroidery job. Thanks again.

Sheldon


----------



## angboy

I got mine about a week ago- thanks Eric. It looks great, although I haven't had a chance to actually use it in the shop yet, but I'm looking forward to doing just that later today.


----------



## dbriski

Eric, Mine came in yesterday. Its a lot different than the one I got from CSUSA its nice and thin and light, perfect for summer.


----------



## jkoehler

finally got to the post office to get my package.
i can hardly wait to get to try it out.
thank you for doing this.


----------

